# Opinions about how much slope in a yard is too much?



## dmwiecz (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm shopping around for a new home and a couple that I've seen have backyards that slope away from the house - some steeper than others. Eventually, I'd like to put a swing set and maybe a shed and/or small garden in the backyard. This is really a subjective question, but any opinions out there about how steep of a slope in the back is too steep to add these things without incurring significant expense and headaches? I don't mind taking on some leveling/grading, but I don't want to end up buying a house that has a yard that's not usable. SO how steep would the yard have to be before you'd avoid that house? For example, one I'm looking at now drops 2 feet vertically for every 10 feet horizontally. Too steep to be worth the hassle? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

That would be too,steep for s swing set or,she'd. You would need to build a retain wall and level off an area for those. The plus side here is your base,ten will probably be dry.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Agreed, good drainage but that's about it. Any activity in that area will be uncomfortable as long as you live there. Been there done that. About 6" in 10' would be my choice.


----------



## dmwiecz (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, I figure drainage shouldn't be a problem. 

Thanks for both of your input. The 6" every 10' is a helpful gauge.


----------



## NorthernWinds (Mar 1, 2015)

Another issue to consider is what's at the base of the slope, and whether there would be accumulated water at that base. I've seen this in a yard, and it caused quite a few problems: 

The ground was soft, dangerous to traverse, plant or weed. Once the commercial lawn service fellow got stuck as he went too close to the base of the slope. Fortunately he had another mower to pull out the stuck one, but it wasn't an easy task.

This was a more drastic slope though, but it's an example of a worst case scenario.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Just my opinion based on nothing but personal preference; anything more than 1/2" -3/4" per foot is not a yard I want for myself.


----------

